# laptop shuts down when resuming from standby



## iNoob (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, today I was trying to install FreeBSD 9 on my laptop, a Fujitsu LifeBook AH530.

From the live CD, I issued *acpiconf -s 3*; the laptop went into standby. Then I pressed the power button, and it started resuming; the CD-ROM made some noise, then suddenly the laptop went off.

What could have caused that behavior? How can I help debugging it?


----------



## iNoob (May 2, 2012)

I just tried OpenBSD 5.1 on it and apm works fine.


----------



## ring_zero (May 18, 2012)

Please see here


----------

